# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Mein Segel zieht...

## Chillsurfer

Nach den letzten windigen Tagen ist mir eine nervige Sache beim Fahren in den Schlaufen aufgefallen. Eingehngt im Trapez will mein Segel immer richtung Heck wandern weswegen ich einen konstanten Zug auf der vorderen hand und eindeutig zu viel Belastung auf dem hinteren Fu (Spinouts) habe.

Ich habe bereits verschiedene Trapeztamepen Positionen probiert, aber daran scheint es nicht zu liegen, denn falsch eingestellte Tampen machen sich dadurch bemerkbar dass das Segel an einer Hand nach Lee zieht anstatt richtung Heck oder Bug - so meine Erfahrung zumindest...

Knnte es an der Gabelbaumhhe liegen? Ich fahre 22" Tampen und die Gabel in etwa Mitte der Aussparung (bin selbst 1.86m gro)
Ich habe gelesen, wenn man die Gabel niedriger Stellt wird mehr der vordere Fu belastet, also das wre sehr gut, allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen dass ich die Gabel ernsthaft in der unteren hlfte befestigen soll.

Kann mir da vielleicht jemand bei weiterhelfen? Bin nmlich ein wenig ratlos  :Frown:

----------


## kurtundercover

moinsen chillsurfer
ich wei nicht genau was fr ein segel du fhrst oder ob du generell das problem hast.ich wrde spontan tippen das du zuviel zug auf dem achterliek(schothorn)hast.mit dem zug auf dem schothorn wird der druckpunkt im segel horizontal getrimmt.viel zug,zug auf der masthand;wenig zug,zug auf der segelhand.
ich hatte frher bei meinen north segeln immer zuviel zug auf der masthand und habe mit den trapeztampen rumexperimentiert,bis ich merkte das ich am schothorn zuviel spannung hatte.
mit dem zug auf das vorliek wird der druckpunkt weiter nach unten getrimmt.
gru kurtundercover

----------


## Chillsurfer

Das kanns gut sein! Danke!

Also das Problem habe ich bei all meinen segeln von 4.2 bis 6.2 daher hab ich auch nichts spezielles angegeben.
Dass ich zu viel spannung aufm Achterlieg habe kann sehr gut angehen, da ich hufig dazu tendiere meine Segel flach zu ziehen, damit die latten leichter rotieren.
Ich werds auf jeden Fall mal beim nchsten Mal ausprobieren.

Noch eine Frage: Du hattest ja erwhnt dass die Schothornspannung ber die horziontale Druckpunktposiontion entscheidet und die Vorliekspannung ber die vertikale - gut zu wissen!
Woran erkenne ich nun aber dass mein Druckpunkt zu hoch oder zu tief sitzt?

Fr mich waren Trimmeinstellungen bisher nur dazu da das Segel auf schwach- oder starkwind einzustellen 0 :Happy:

----------


## kurtundercover

hallo
wenn der druckpunkt zu hoch ist oder die vorliekspannung zu gering wird das brett flach nach unten gedrckt und es luft sich nicht richtig frei.(groe schleudersturzgefahr da im oberen bereich des segel viel zug ist und hier groe hebelkrfte auftreten).in der regel
sollte ein rigg so eingestellt sein das du es entspannt halten kannst und wenn boen auftreten nur leicht hinten ffnen und den druck rauslassen.
man darf sich auch nicht von kleineren falten nervs machen lassen zuviel spannung ist auch nicht gut.wenn der wind ins segel drckt gehen die meisten falten eh raus.
ich fahre voodoo's,ice und duke und bei mir sitzen die latten von vorderkante mast bis maximal zur hlfte auf dem mast,besser gesagt daneben.
ohne hier schleichwerbung machen zu wollen hat mir die powerxt sehr geholfen da man
hiermit auf dem wasser mit der segeleinstellung gut experimentieren kann.
wenn man mehr zug auf das vorliek gibt wird durch die erhhte mastkrmmung auch die schothornspannung gleich erhht und man schlgt zwei fliegen mit einer klappe.
ich ziehe in der regel nachdem ich das vorliek gespannt habe das schothorn nur noch 2cm weiter.feintuning dann auf dem wasser.

gru kurtundercover

----------


## Chillsurfer

Vielen dank!  Also das mit dem flach nach unten gedrcktem brett bei zu geringer Vorliekspannung hab ich nicht ganz verstanden. Eigentlich mchte man ja immer reichlich druck auf den Mastfu, wenn ich das jetzt so richtig aufgefasst habe. Mir ist aufgefallen dass zu wenig spannung im vorliek sich das segel anfngt schwer anzufhlen. Schleudersturzgefahr macht auch sinn, das stimmt.
Sonst macht alles was du gesagt hast perfekt sinn. Vielen dank nochmal!

Gru Chillsurfer

----------


## kurtundercover

meine festplatte hatte sich leider selbst zerstrt und daher konnte ich noch nichts erwidern.
mitdem flach nach unten gedrckten brett meinte ich das man das gefhl hat das brett klebt am wasser und es ist schwierig den druck nach vorne zu bringen.
ansonsten immer schn rumtesten.es ist schon beeindruckend das 1-2cm zug am vorliek oder schothorn die performance des segels radikal verndern knnen.

gru kurtundercover

----------


## Chillsurfer

alles klar, hast mir sehr geholfen! vielen dank!

----------


## DMac

> Knnte es an der Gabelbaumhhe liegen? Ich fahre 22" Tampen und die Gabel in etwa Mitte der Aussparung (bin selbst 1.86m gro)



was fr ein trapez hast du? sitz- hft- oder brust? ich bin ebenfalls 1,86/82 kg schwer, fahre 22/21" tampen (gleiche gb-hhe) und habe ein brusttrapez! knnte es sein, dass deine tampen einfach zu kurz sind, und der winkel deines segels so zu klein ist, daher der hohe druck auf dem hinteren fuss und ergo spinout? mein tipp:

frag einen erfahrenen surfen am stand, bei fragen und antworten in einem forum ist es schwer, die tips in die praxis richtig umzusetzen, weil es immer wieder neue fragen/probleme geben kann. der persnliche rat vor ort ist der beste!

----------


## gunsailerpaul

Moin 
ich hab dieses problem auch, also das mein segel immer nach hinten zieht, besonders stark bei boen. Um nicht nach hinten weg zufallen richte ich mich etwas nach vorn , was acuh hilft aber sehr anstregend zufahren ist. Kann es an der mastfu einstellung liegen?

----------


## Piepex

Hallo!

Also ich glaube die meisten Probleme knnen mit der Verstellung der Trapeztampen nach hinten (immer nur kleine 1-2 cm Schritte) gelst werden,natrlich auch einem entsprechenden Trimm der Schothorn sowie des Vorlieks vorausgesetzt. Wegen der Lattenrotation muss man sich bei heutigen Segeln -vorausgesetzt die zuvor genannten Parameter stimmen- keine Gedanken machen. Wenn du das Segel zu flach ziehst, nimmst du dem Motor Kraft und Kontrolle. Zu wenig Zug im Achterliek macht das Segel schwammig und leblos. Die richtige Masthrte und Biegekurve sollte natrlich gegeben sein. Ich fahre meine Segel -auch die Wavesegel- mit recht weit hinten positionierten Trapeztampen- ziemlich aufrecht. Im Gegensatz zu frheren Segelgenerationen (bin seit 1980 auf dem Wasser) ist das schon gewaltig anders geworden.  Bringt Angleitpower und Kontrolle.
Gru Piepex

----------


## Windsurfing-Fehmarn-Sylt

Haste mal versucht den Mastfu zu verschieben?

----------

